
Show HN: Purelymail (Beta) – extremely cheap custom domain email - Felz
https://purelymail.com
======
Felz
Hi HN! Creator here. I've been working on Purelymail for the past few months
because the state of paid email services bothered me. Relative to what they
offer, they tend to be pretty expensive. $5 a month adds up.

I think it's important to have mail cheap enough that people won't be tempted
to sell their personal lives to Gmail instead.

Purelymail only offers custom domain hosting to start with, which has the
benefit of keeping final ownership of email address in users' hands. That
said, I'll likely add shared first-party domains eventually, given that the
friction of registering a website is probably too much for most nontechnical
people.

This is a beta! I'm sure a lot of stuff is hilariously broken. Feel free to
poke around, and I'd love to hear your feedback.

